# Low progesterone - more tests? Chlomid? Other options?



## kitty55 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new here - just a bit of background:

me and DH have been TTC#1 for nearly 6 months unsuccessfully. My very helpful GP made me do two CD21 tests - one last month which came back as 5 and this month it came back as only 1!!!! I was devastated . She told me last time if I had two negative ones she'd refer me to the FC next month after I have had the last CD21 test. She was talking about getting me on Chlomid.

Now, what's going to happen at the FC? Will they do more tests and then put me on Chlomid? Or is it possible that I ovulated late or early and we just missed the peak days for progesterone 

Should my and DH's GP do other tests like SA and CD3 before we go anywhere else??

Can people get pg even with very low progesterone or is that impossible? I know you need progesterone to maintain a pregnancy, but I don't know if you can actually get pg with almost no progesterone...

I have a few other health issues which don't make the whole TTC story easier (Hypothyroidism, Diabetes Type 1, Pernicious anaemia, Factor V Leiden - but these problems are all well under control for a while now). 

I am scared to say the least and concerned that at some point we are running out of time as I am in my mid-30ies already.

Any help much appreciated! And apologies if any of my (maybe silly) questions has been answered somewhere else already. Thanks  x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

My GP wouldn't prescribe Clomid, I had to wait until my referral to the fertility clinic to get it.  Your progesterone levels show you either didn't ovulate (it should be over 30 at least), or as you say, the tests were not timed at the right moment.

At the fertility clinic they will probably scan you, definitely get your hubby to do an SA.  They will probably also get you to do a test right at the start of your cycle for LH and FSH.  Again we had to wait until we were with the fertility clinic to do this.

If your progesterone really is that low, then you're not ovulating, and you can't get pregnant without ovulating.  But it's much more likely that the timing was wrong - or that you were having a couple of strange cycles, which can happen.

The other health conditions you mention can sometimes be linked to immune system issues which can make it difficult to maintain a pregnancy - you might want to think about posting on the immunology board to ask whether there's any other ladies dealing with the same conditions.

It's probable you will end up on Clomid but in my experience the NHS is very unlikely to prescribe any kind of progesterone supplementation.

Good luck!


----------



## kitty55 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks *skybluesarah * 

I have an appointment with my consultant next week so will speak to her about it as well and see what she says. Also post on the immunology board and try and find someone else in a similar situation.

What confuses me most at the moment is that AF is 4 days late and the test I did the other day was BFN - didn't expect it to be anything else but it's still strange


----------

